# Wi-Fi Animatronics Controller?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone heard of a device that you can attach to your prop that's programmable AND controllable via TCP/IP (either over cat5 or wifi)? Basically you would be able to connect servo's to it and then control each servo from a program on your PC over a standard computer network.

The closest I've seen in my brief searching were some devices that only activated a prop or some advanced wifi robotics controllers that were WAY overpriced.

What I would LOVE to see is something with the following specs:

* Has assignable IP address;
* Can communicate with over standard network
* Support for Wireless B/G
* Support 2-16 channels of servos
* 16-512mb ram
* Onboard sound via mp3/wav/wma player
* Priced around $100

I mean, a decent wifi enabled pocket print server goes for around $70 bucks on NewEgg, a low-end MP3 player goes for about $10-$15 bucks or less even. Couldn't cost more to add a servo controller on it and package it all together?

Would anyone be interested in a product like this?

-TM


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

The reason wifi print servers are $70 and ipod clones are cheap is because they make a million of them, thereby lowering the development and manufacturing setup charges to a very small percentage of the product price. In the field of industrial automation/device control, and especially with wifi, you're looking at very niche products. 

Realistically, the only way a product with your specs would be under $100 would be as a hack to an existing product by someone who did all the development for free and open sourced the hack to the rest of the community.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've seen some wifi circuits before and they don't "LOOK" like much. It just seems like wi-fi or ethernet ready technology is the next logical step for prop control versus serial and RF. It would be really nice to just plug all your props into an inexpensive 8 port switch and take control with something like VSA.

-TM


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I know this thread is a little old, but it's intriguing enough to continue (beware, this is a long response, and has not been tested).

Without having a degree in Electrical Engineering an easy approach would be to use old PC's.

Given your specifications, what you are talking about is basically using a PC to control a prop. This can be done for as close to $100-$200 as possible if you were resourceful enough, and were willing to give up some space in or near the prop.

If you have some basic PC and networking skills you could try:

1. An old PC, either your own or one someone wants to gift you, or pick one up at a store that sells refurbished PC's. Many may already come with built-in sound and may be lucky to already have an operating system installed as well. Windows 98 may be sufficient, XP would be better (OK, in full disclosure I am an MCSE, but have nothing against Linux or Macs).

2. A prop-2 or prop-1 controller from EFX-TEK http:/ http://www.efx-tek.com.

3. Vixen controller software from http://www.vixenlights.com (free). The author has been working with the folks at EFX-TEK to write plug-ins for the prop-1 and prop-2 controllers. Vixen also has the ability to run sequences over networked computers.

4. An 'el cheepo' wireless network card (nic). I looked on www.pricewatch.com and found some for $9.99.

5. A wireless router or access point or even just a wireless card in your PC and set up an ad-hoc or peer to peer wireless network.

Since this is just a brain-storm I am going to stop here. I could easily continue with discussions about headless workstations, remote desktop and private networks, SSIDs and WEP, but won't for now.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that you could use the PC power supply to power your prop.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Since EFX-TEK has been mentioned in this thread I thought I'd share a little information about what we're doing, vis-a-vis "networked" props.

We recently worked with a major amusement/entertainment company to create an add-on board for the Prop-SX that will allow it to do full-duplex RS-485 or DMX-512 (DMX is, by definition, 1-way, so there's no feedback from DMX-enabled products). At about the same time a company called Sean Christopher FX contacted us about a collaborative effort to create a networked control system: we have the hardware and expertise, they have the network software expertise (they do a lot of work with this kind of stuff in the movie business and live show control).

It's not wireless, but you can use standard CAT-5 cable to create the network. The up-side (we think) is that you don't have specialty hardware; the Prop-SX is generic and can be reconfigured any time. Watch our web site and forums (forums.efx-tek.com) for development details.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very interesting. Where can I sign up to be a beta tester?


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

We a loyal group, so we'll start with those who have purchased and are using the Prop-SX for advanced projects.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, since I'm new to all this I can understand.  I have some ideas and will be putting in my order for one of your starter kits soon.


----------

